# Valve stem repair



## davenova

Has anyone ever replaced a valve stem on an inner tube? I picked up part # TR218A a valve stem mounted to a patch. I was told to cut off the broken stem patch the hole and make a new hole about a foot away on the tube then glue on the valve/patch. ??????


----------



## pogobill

Wow, hang tight and don't cut anything, I'll be right back!!


----------



## Country Boy

Is this a especially large inner tube or something that is hard to find? Reason I ask is because you can pick up a new tube for $20 or less for most common farm and lawn and garden tires. I stopped patching tubes a long time ago because I got sick of the patches coming off when you need the tire the most. A new tube is cheap insurance to make sure you can keep going. Especially in the shop at work, I can't take the chance that a patch will come off, requiring me to do rework on the tire for the customer. That just makes everyone unhappy.


----------



## davenova

It's a 14.9x24 the valve patch was $10 dollars at napa a new tube is $80


----------



## pogobill

You should be able to screw the old valve stem out and screw in a new one! It should cost less than a dollar! They sell the valve stem cover with the two prong end on it specifically for changing the valve stem.


----------



## tractorjack

*stem repair*

pogo bill has a valid point. Ag tractor rear tires have a 2 part valve stem, with the inner one like a car tire. As long as you don't have a leak in the actual stem you should be able to replace the inner one without much trouble. Be careful, some rear ag tractor tires are liquid filled and are hard to refill. If the tire is still on the tractor rotate it until the stem is up and you should not lose much liquid. Most of the time the liquid is a mix of calcium chloride and water and the stuff will ruin a pair of leather boots in a couple of days if you don't wash it all off. If the tire is not liquid filled just replace the valve core and reinflate.


----------



## davenova

Thanks for all the tips.


----------

